# ISTA P asking for replacement of a working module expert mode doesn't help



## clubs-fl (May 10, 2015)

I am trying to flash the EGS with ISTA P and K DCAN Emulation.
I am running the latest version of ISTA P 3.55.4.000
I manage to deselect CAS and DME from updating in Expert mode.
But ISTA P asks for replacement of the FZD module.
The FZD module is healthy and is working.
Although I deselect the replacement in Expert mode it appears again before final programming.
How can I make ISTA P to stop asking for replacement?
Please see the screenshots showing details about this module.


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

In expert mode have you selected hide all actions for that ECU ?. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## clubs-fl (May 10, 2015)

Yes,
And it disappears from the Action list.
Only to reappear again after I select determine measures plan.
Do you think the Expert mode is broken?

I am having bad luck with Expert modes on ISTA-P
In the previous version I had (3.55.0.300) the programming options that I deselected for CAS and DME were also reappearing before the final programming.

In this version, CAS and DME stay hidden, but the replacement of the FZD module reappears before "Accept measures plan" selection.



berniw said:


> In expert mode have you selected hide all actions for that ECU ?.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Did you install from fresh ?. Did you clean out all previous ISTA/P folders before hand ?.

If you selected hide all actions and did not select edit plan then it should ignore that module. That is why in expert mode you could effectively do single module programming. 

It's a pain to uninstall all and start from scratch, put half a day a side. But this might be only way to go.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## clubs-fl (May 10, 2015)

The first installation (3.55.0.300) was fresh on a virgin Windows 8.1 system.
-that version had more problems with the Expert mode-

To update to 3.55.4.000, I ran the update files in sequence, 3.55.1.001, 3.55.2.001, 3.55.3.001 and finally reaching 3.55.4.000.

I don't understand why ISTA keeps on asking for replacement of the FZD. There are no errors for that module in INPA

Can the ICOM emulation be the culprit for ISTA misbehaving in Expert mode?

I could try flashing the firmware for the original part # for FZD module with Winkfp or I don't know if it is possible to change the part # of FZD to the part # ISTA asks for replacement. Although I would rather avoid touching the FZD module if I can get ISTA working properly in Expert mode.

Just forgot to add.. yes I did select hide all actions, and did not select to edit plan, just continued to Determine Measures plan. Everything looks good until the accept measures plan window opens showing FZD replacement..

Attached are the images before and after I click determine measures plan.



berniw said:


> Did you install from fresh ?. Did you clean out all previous ISTA/P folders before hand ?.
> 
> If you selected hide all actions and did not select edit plan then it should ignore that module. That is why in expert mode you could effectively do single module programming.
> 
> ...


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

No I don't think emulator is problem.

Your I-level is showing 15-03-501 in ISTA/P is that correct for 3.55.4.000 ?. For your car.

Should it be 15-03-504 ?.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## clubs-fl (May 10, 2015)

I think that is the correct I-level for 3.55.4.000



berniw said:


> No I don't think emulator is problem.
> 
> Your I-level is showing 15-03-501 in ISTA/P is that correct for 3.55.4.000 ?. For your car.
> 
> ...


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Looking at another post elsewhere, it looks like it's the later version of ISTA/P that is the problem with your car.

The other guy has the same problem when it gets to programming stage, the module reappears !.

He said that he is going to find an older version of ISTA/P.

http://cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=7239&page=4&highlight=Ista/p

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## clubs-fl (May 10, 2015)

yes thank you. The guy actually replied to my post, I am the original poster of the problem with the clubs07 nickname in that forum 
I am trying to find an older version but it is a PITA to find one and install from scratch.
I also ordered ICOM clone which I should be receiving next week, I might just try flashing the EGS firmware with Winkfp using the ICOM A2.
I advise anyone with EGS 1912 module not to attempt to update their module with D CAN and Winkfp, mostly likely they will put the module in State 5.


----------



## clubs-fl (May 10, 2015)

update: i sorted it without going back to the older version. I couldn't make the expert mode work for the replacement, but what i did was flashing the firmware for the original part # for FZD module with winkfp. It didn't really fool ISTA/P since it still asked for replacement, but when it asked me if the module was replaced, i said yes and it accepted, did just coding to the FZD module and i was able to update everything else I wanted, like EGS, CAS, DME.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Since this is sorted out, does ISTA-P give additional troubleshooting that ISTA-D can't? For example I'm getting "No message, stepless high beam assist" message. However there's no additional information what this is and how can be resolved?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

*Please help*

Hello, I know I'm a little off topic, but I have a problem with ISTA/P as wheel. Maybe someone can help me. I have ISTA/P installed and working , but I can't use EXPERT MODE. It has the mark EXPERT MODE with red letters , but when I tried to use EXPERT MODE futures, I don't have HIDE ALL ACTION function.... I know how to use it, because on previous version of ISTA/P was working.
Can anyone help me?


----------

